# Thinking about converting



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

From canoe to a yack. 
Right now I have a 14 foot mad river avenger which is great.... Until you try to fish by your self and all you do is spin around in circles because the nose is so far in the air. The canoe I have now is molded polymer with two seats with rests and a middle bench seat. It in no way reminds me of the old aluminum canoes from cub scouts. So I am thinking if I do sell it and use the money for a yack(pelican freedom 100x) what are the odds that it would be a night and day difference then from what I'm used too? Any suggestions on other models? I have looked at a couple of the fishing models and there ok but I can't spending the extra money for a rod holder more storage Ect I would rather put that money towards a better yack. Thanks for any advice!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My advice would be to stay away from the Pelican line of kayaks. The hull is actually two pieces of plastic stuck together.
I just have a difficult time thinking that would be anything but bad in the long run.
I have no first hand experience with that yak at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Shorebound,
I'll second Bubbagon's statement of staying away from the Pelican line of kayaks. 

You'll be better off with a roto-molded kayak, which uses a softer and more plyable plastic. It wears longer, doesn't crack and is easier to add accessories to...without the concerns of the material breaking.

Old Town, Perception and Ascend are a few brands to choose from and depending on how much you're willing to spend, there are some real nice kayaks in the Wilderness System line and Native Watercraft. Also, there's the choice of sit-on-top or sit-inside. Watch for sales at Dick's, Gander Mtn., Dunham Sports and Bass Pro Shops. Cabelas has some nice kayaks, but they have very nice price tags to match. 

Good luck with your search! Ride 'em first, if you can.
Bowhunter57


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

A buddy of mine bought an Ascend FS12 last week. We went out on the Maumee small mouth fishing Saturday. He absolutely loved it! Here is a link to it at Bass Pro..... http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12-Sit-In-Angler-Kayak-Desert-Storm/product/10225299/137887
I must say that it made me want to switch over from a canoe!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Also, check out the field and stream, eagle talon 12. I just picked one up at dicks and love it. Good yak at a reasonable price.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm new to kayak fishing also, so far I'm loving my Perception yak:

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...-Angler-Kayak&i=438281&aID=504M2&merchID=4006

I experienced the same issue fishing from my canoe when solo fishing(mine does have a center bench but the thing weighs ~80lbs). I still have it though, my brother and I take it out when I go over to PA to visit.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I ended up getting a old town vapor10 cloud color! I think I got a decent deal 270 out the door. Tonight will be it's maiden voyage! I'm sure I will have a few questions after I'm done with my first trip. Going out without any gear just to get the feel for the first couple of times. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice pick, shorebound. You're gonna hav'ta change your moniker though. The Vapor 10 does everything well. Great 1st yak. --Tim


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kayak fishing is the best. Bought my first one this year. Ascend fs12t was what I ended up choosing. Give it a few days of fishing because it's a little awkward the first time out.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I went out last night after the rain and paddled around a bit it took. A little while but I figured out how to keep it in a straight line, did a few loops in the cove. I think one more trip without any gear and then it's fishing time! Thanks everyone for the info! 
Wow- your right it doesn't hold true any more lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shorebound said:


> Well I ended up getting a old town vapor10 cloud color! I think I got a decent deal 270 out the door. [/i]


The Vapor was my first and you did get a great deal there. Tim's right, it's a great first kayak and still my favorite to paddle.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

shorebound said:


> Well I went out last night after the rain and paddled around a bit it took. A little while but I figured out how to keep it in a straight line, did a few loops in the cove. I think one more trip without any gear and then it's fishing time! Thanks everyone for the info!
> Wow- your right it doesn't hold true any more lol
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Shore, are you hitting Berlin?


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Huz yes I am I can carry the yak to the lake from my house Hopefully I will be going out later this week if not Sunday for sure 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

That is killer.

So you must be in the cove between Hartzell Cemetery and the train causeway? That would put you within a mile or two of some of the best fishing spots in Berlin. I try to get out there every Sunday but it is usually only once or twice a month anymore.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep you got it if your out sunday keep an eye out for me 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll post back here on Saturday night if I am heading out. I have a Wilderness Systems Pamlico 100 if you see me, gimme a holler.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new ride, Shorebound. 

Hey Huz-yak. Can you share the details on those rod holders? Were those c-clamps something you put together or store bought? I'll be rigging a new yak sometime soon and I like those. THanks


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

nooffseason said:


> Congrats on the new ride, Shorebound.
> 
> Hey Huz-yak. Can you share the details on those rod holders? Were those c-clamps something you put together or store bought? I'll be rigging a new yak sometime soon and I like those. THanks


Haha, sorry.
I built those. All non-ferrous metal and stainless. They rotate 360° in any direction and lock down tight enough to stop me dead when I snag trolling. I could build you a set but the materials would be about $70 each! The clamps are truck cap clamps that I bought b/c I was weary about where to mount them so I wanted to make them moveable... but they fit so securely that I left them. I even put some black foam pipe insulation on the clamps to keep them from gouging while I tested. I could mount them anywhere on the gunnels but they are still where I first put them. If you have really deep pockets, let me know


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Huz-yak said:


> I'll post back here on Saturday night if I am heading out. I have a Wilderness Systems Pamlico 100 if you see me, gimme a holler.


Well, I got in late last night after fireworks and did not post. Hit Berlin from 6 till noon, trolling #6 X-Raps in section 2 and got 5 keepers and 4 shorts (plus a nice crappie and a bass). Wanted to stay and get the elusive limit but it was getting HOT.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice haul!! I tried drifting and jigging that is not a productive form of catching fish right now! I will give some shad raps a shot this week!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

